# Iv hydration



## hbarney1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi I work in a hospital and I am working on auditing IV hydration therapy coding. I haven't worked on this area in a long time and trying to understand it, but seems like I am not getting it (or overthinking it). I have an example of one which this example is really confusing me.

1. Dilaudid: IV 18:41-21:11
2. Zofran: IV 17:50-21:11
3. Sodium Chloride IV: 17:50-21:11 (201 min)

1. 96375
2. 96374
3. 96361X3

I have read a lot of notes (from AHIMA) and other web pages but it seems like I am unable to get this through my brain. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.:


----------



## OncologyOKC (Apr 20, 2018)

96360-96361 says Minimal infusion to keep the vein open or during other therapeutic infusions is excluded.  The only time you can bill for the saline as hydration is when it is the only service provided at that time.

Since your Sodium Chloride is run at the same times as your other drugs then it is "during therapeutic infusions".   Also, your Dilaudid and Zofran appear to be administered via IV infusions not IV pushes.  An IV push is when the drug is manually "pushed" by the provider. 

Billing would look like this based on what you have below.    

Zofran:                                                                                         
96365 x 1
96366 x 2

Dilaudid:
96368 x 1

Hope this helps.


----------



## Puja Thakurdesai (May 10, 2018)

*Iv hydration drug code*

Hi,

I would like to know if anyone can help me. My scenario is when meperidine is administered with sodium chloride (hydration 1000 ml) for one hour together for same time. We will code 96365 and J2175 for meperidine, but unsure if I can add J7030 for hydration code with this.

96365
J2175
J7030


----------



## OncologyOKC (May 10, 2018)

No you can not bill for the J7030.  Fluids are only payable (we follow Medicare guidelines on all claims) if that was the only thing given for the purpose of a medically necessary infusion.  When given at the same time as another drug they are considered incident to the j2175.  

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## adwood68 (May 23, 2018)

I totally agree with Julie's coding. 

However, I might be tempted to review the orders for the Dilaudid and Zofram to see if they were supposed to be given IV or actually IV-push. These two drugs are commonly ordered to be given IV-push in the ED.   If the order says IV-push it could mean that you have a documentation issue with your stop time. I have seen this happen.  

Of course if your orders says IV ...you are golden!

Just a thought.


----------



## mgruntz6510@live.com (Aug 17, 2018)

*Giving IV drugs during cardiac arrest*

I am coding for an Emergency Room patient who comes to the ER unresponsive and in cardiac arrest. Are we able to code medications that are given other than the medications used for anesthesia?


----------



## ens555 (Aug 31, 2018)

*IV hydration*

Please consider that your stop times are unreliable. Sometimes default stop times are used;  when all the stop times are the same or when a med generally given as IVP runs for hours I often consider the stop times unreliable .  What time was the patient discharged or admitted?  You can also compare the given stop times to the D/C or admit time.  In coding ER encounters I generally see Dilaudid & Zofran given as IVPs.  The dosage could also help to figure out what really happened.

It would help to know the severity of the case.  Based on what we have I would code 96374, 96375.  I don't feel comfortable with 96361 as I'm not sure when the hydration was stopped.


----------



## erikaswigert@gmail.com (Nov 20, 2018)

*confused*

Hydration seems to be a mystery, with all my research so many conflicting options as to how hydration is to be coded correctly.  I have some stating hydration cannot be billed and some stating all can be billed in this scenario.  Is anyone able to offer their knowledge please?

magnesium sulfate IVPB 2 g/50 mL Premix  0940  1030
sodium chloride 0.9% bolus 1,000 mL         0940  1110
Note states only treatment: Hydration.  What is the correct coding of hydration. 

Thank you


----------



## keke74 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello,

In this case, you would code the hydration because the hydration ran for 39 minutes alone (10:31-11:10).


Hope this helps!


----------



## erikaswigert@gmail.com (Nov 27, 2018)

thank you


----------

